

Fairness is a Perception - What Games Are - tadhgk
http://whatgamesare.com/2011/04/fairness-is-a-perception-game-psychology-1.html

======
nickolai
Interesting read. In this context, it may have also been nice to mention the
common gaming industry practice of using cheating as a compensation for poor
AI.

